# Marsala Anyone?



## StevenD55 (Nov 24, 2018)

I have a batch of red wine that has been bulk aging for a couple of years. I’d like to make some into a Marsala. Does anyone have any experience with trying this?


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 25, 2018)

When you say "a marsala," what do you mean exactly? There are a number of shades of Marsala, but most of them are light in color. The darkest (_rubino)_ is only medium-red.

Do you just mean that you wish to fortify (and probably sweeten) your red wine? Analogous to the many of us who make "port" by taking red wine and adding brandy and sugar? If so, we can probably help.

I use a Pearson square to figure out how much booze to add, and I add sugar based on desired final sweetness. For me, it generally works out to using 1 bottle (750 ml) of wine, 250 ml of 80 proof brandy, and about 3 to 4 Tbsp. of sugar.


----------



## StevenD55 (Nov 25, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> When you say "a marsala," what do you mean exactly? There are a number of shades of Marsala, but most of them are light in color. The darkest (_rubino)_ is only medium-red.
> 
> Do you just mean that you wish to fortify (and probably sweeten) your red wine? Analogous to the many of us who make "port" by taking red wine and adding brandy and sugar? If so, we can probably help.
> 
> I use a Pearson square to figure out how much booze to add, and I add sugar based on desired final sweetness. For me, it generally works out to using 1 bottle (750 ml) of wine, 250 ml of 80 proof brandy, and about 3 to 4 Tbsp. of sugar.




Thx. Yes. That’s pretty much it except I was going to try vodka made from grapes because I don’t really like brandy. Vodka is more neutral. 

Do you continue bulk aging on oak or just age in the bottle from that point?


----------

